
The Correspondent launches campaign for an independent online news platform - molf
https://thecorrespondent.com
======
Egidius
I think this is awesome! Its Dutch counterpart brought me great insights on a
wide range of topics.

Related:

[https://boingboing.net/2018/11/14/jay-rosens-letter-to-my-
ne...](https://boingboing.net/2018/11/14/jay-rosens-letter-to-my-ne.html)

